# SpeedFan results: Good or bad?



## jamesjames

Lately I have had a problem with my computer restarting while I am playing games, burning CD's, etc.  I downloaded SpeedFan to check my temps and voltages and here are my results.  

temp1: 60c
temp2: 39c
temp3: 54c
HD0: 42c
temp1: 40c

+12v: 12.03v

I do not know the norms so if anyone could help me this would be great.
My system: e6400, p5nsli, 1gig RAM, 250gb hd, 7900gt


----------



## The_Other_One

Speedfan's a little dated.  PC Wizard's typically gives better results.  If anything, it tells you what temps are what 

If those are your temps, they are a little high...  Nothing deadly, but I would work on getting better cooling.


----------



## jamesjames

I downloaded pc wizard:  Here are my results:  What do you think?  



Monitoring Chip :	ITE IT8712F
CPU Core :	1.31 V
Aux. :	3.30 V
+5V Voltage :	5.00 V
+12V Voltage :	11.43 V
Chassis Fan :	112500 rpm
Processor Temperature :	39 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	68 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	70 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	59 °C
Power/Aux Temperature :	54 °C
 :	
Monitoring Chip GPU :	nVidia Driver + Thermal Diode
GPU Temperature :	52 °C
GPU Diode :	44 °C
GPU Fan :	17%
 :	
Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1         :	39 °C


----------



## Kornowski

I wouldn't say that Speedfan was dated, You can get the new 4.13 now 

Yeah, those are rather high temps!
Maybe invest in some more fans or better cooling.


----------



## Jet

Definetly look into better cooling. If your fans are dusty, buy a can of compressed air to blow off the dust.

I know it is a wrong reading, but I thought that the Chassis Fan was funny; running at 112500 rpm!


----------



## The_Other_One

Kornowski said:


> I wouldn't say that Speedfan was dated, You can get the new 4.13 now .


Well if you compare it to the functionality of PC Wizard, you can do much more with that program.  I mean it labels everything and even tells you core temps!  Plus almost no motherboards can be controlled by Speed Fan anymore.


----------



## thabram

*fire*

local: 64
remote:74
hd0:55
temp 1: 127
temp 2: 80
temp 3: 73
temp 4: 39 :good:
temp 5: 100
core 0: 82

guesss?


----------



## linkin

HWMonitor will better label the temperatures rather than just temp1, temp2, etc. Go download it, run it, and take a screenshot (alt+prnt scrn, paste it paint, save and upload to photobucket or something) and post the link here.


----------



## FuryRosewood

...this is a fossil.


----------



## linkin

Bloody necroposts, I've been duped again!! :gun:


----------

